# JRE Eclipse <--> WebSphere



## KleinerEisbaer (1. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine WebSphere Studio-Umgebung von jemandem übernommen. Wenn ich jetzt ein Java-Projekt anlege, wird automatisch die JavaRuntime von j2sdk1.4.2_09 benutzt.
Die bisher schon vorhandenenProjekte haben diesen Eintrag nicht. Dort sind im JavaBuildPath folgende Einträge zu finden:

SERVERJDK_50_PLUGINDIR/jre/lib/rt.jar
WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/ivjejb35.jar
WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/j2ee.jar
WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/runtime.jar
WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/servletevent.jar

Da ich mit exakt den gleichen Voraussetzungen arbeiten soll wie zuvor, möchte ich also nicht die JRE vom j2sdk1.4.2_09 benutzen. Wenn ich aber ein normales Java-Projekt anlege, die j2sdk-jar-Datei aus dem JavaBuildPath rausschmeisse und dafür die 5 oben genannten jar’s benutze, läuft das Projekt nicht.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die jar mit der JRE beim WebSphere bezeichnet ist, damit ich sie finde? Ich habe zuvor mit Eclipse gearbeitet.

Danke,

Lars


----------



## HLX (1. Dez 2006)

Welche Websphere Version benutzt du? Bei Version 5.1 (Eclipse 2.1) gehst du in Project --> Properties --> Java Build Path --> Libraries. Dort gehst du auf "add Libary..." und wählst "JRE System Library" aus. Dort sollten alle vorhandenen Libraries aufgelistet sein, also auch die, die für andere Projekte benutzt wurden.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Dez 2006)

Dürfte das JDK 1.3 sein und liegt irgendwo im WebSphere Ordner


----------



## trmx (1. Dez 2006)

Hallo

Die von dir beschriebenen jars


> SERVERJDK_50_PLUGINDIR/jre/lib/rt.jar
> WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/ivjejb35.jar
> WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/j2ee.jar
> WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/runtime.jar
> WAS_50_PLUGINDIR/lib/servletevent.jar



legt WebSphere v5.x im Classpath nur an wenn du ein neues WebProjekt erstellst. Bei einem Java-Projekt
gibt es nur (je nach dem welche jdk du als "default" eingestellt hast) einen Eintrag

Bei mir zB. "JRE System Library [eclipse]".

Ich habe gerade bei mir getestet ob ein normales Java-Projekt auch mit "deinen" jars funktioniert - es geht. 

Ich vermute daher das Problem liegt darin, dass er bei dir die jars nicht findet. Überprüfe mal ob es bei
dir die Variable "WAS_50_PLUGINDIR" gibt:
rechte Maustaste auf das Projekt --> properties --> java build path --> libraries --> "Add Variable". Dort
sollte irgendwo "WAS_50_PLUGINDIR" stehen. Wenn ja: anklicken und auf "extend" dort sind dann die
ganzen jars.

Schreib vielleicht auch die genaue Fehlermeldung (falls vorhanden). 

Hilfreich ist auch wenn du schreibst welche Version von WebSphere du verwendest und welche Version dein Kollege verwendet hat (die gleiche?)

mfg
Michael


----------

